# Fume Control



## cerise (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas where i can see a system and how it works.Ive already began with PVC pipe and i have 2/ 5ft 6"tubes with 1 inch in but i dont really know if i should buy an ARVT pump from shore.Well I know i dont want to .Well anyway I have some of it done ,ill post some pics on it here real soon. Any drawing would be nice.
Cerise


----------



## Shaul (Jul 5, 2008)

Just use the Search button for 'Fume Hoods' or 'Fume Control'.

There's enough there to get you started.


Shaul


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Shaul
The Box i think i can do but the thing im trying to do is clean the air .
Any ideas or pics ?


----------

